# upholstered trunk panels



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

can someone post some how-to type shit for doing trunk panels?

thanks


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i would say make the panels themselves out of some cardboard and reinforce it with fiberglass...do you have any idea of what you want the upholstery job to be...diamond tuft , crush velvet, buttons...etc..


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

I guess my biggest concern is how are they kept in place...

I can cut them to shape and upholster them, but then how do I keep them where I want em?


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

i used black vinal. all i did was re cover the factory shit, plus i added a little foam so it gives that plush look. as for you dan, if you don't have the factory ones, just use cardboard or thin sheetmetal, foam it, then cover it. to get it to stay in place, i'de just use velcro...you know the kind that has that sticky ass tape on the backside of it. that should work. if not make a hindge that screws in behind it. 
(my opion would be to use the velcro, no holes to cover if you ever remove it.  ) 



Last edited by stankin85 at Jan 25 2004, 07:53 PM


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

get some heavy duty velcro


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

heres my trunk












using the drivers side of the trunk as an example, if I wanted a board covering that whole area, what would it attach to?

thats where Im stumped.. do people weld or screw in angle or something to attach the panel to?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

if you want to do it properly use some mdf and cut the panels to the shape and somehow make a mouting bracket......then cover em in whatever you want


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

maby you can work off of that stuff your set up is mounted to


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

cut some little wood blocks and liquid nails it to the top of the quarter panel make sure the "upholstered panel is flush before you glue the blocks down do you understand what i just babbled?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Check out my "Downlows Progress Pics"  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jan 25 2004, 10:37 PM
> *cut some little wood blocks and liquid nails it to the top of the quarter panel make sure the "upholstered panel is flush before you glue the blocks down do you understand what i just babbled?*


 perfect!
Thats exactly what I was wanting to know..

thank you.



hey downlow, I seen your post, looks pretty good man. (especially for something in Minnesota :biggrin: )


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Jan 25 2004, 09:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Jan 25 2004, 09:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--KurupT_@Jan 25 2004, 10:37 PM
> *cut some little wood blocks and liquid nails it to the top of the quarter panel make sure the "upholstered panel is flush before you glue the blocks down do you understand what i just babbled?*


perfect!
Thats exactly what I was wanting to know..

thank you.



hey downlow, I seen your post, looks pretty good man. (especially for something in Minnesota :biggrin: )[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
















































:biggrin: No problem man. I figured someone from Ohio will most likely need some help, so, I took some progress pics.


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Jan 25 2004, 10:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Jan 25 2004, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
















































:biggrin: No problem man. I figured someone from Ohio will most likely need some help, so, I took some progress pics. [/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shiny-hiney (Oct 3, 2006)

If you're looking for the how-to on trunk panels you may want to check out Shiny-Hiney's new offering. Go to http://www.shiny-hiney.com/trunkpanels.html and then click on the link just under the '57 Chevy image to hit step-by-step instructions for installing, fitting, and upholstering your panels. If you want more details beyond that you can email them for that info. 

Best wishes on your trunk panels!


----------

